# Welches Rollenspiel könnt ihr mir empfehlen?



## ThaKlingla (26. Juni 2011)

*Welches Rollenspiel könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Hey, ich suche ein gutes Rollenspiel. Habe letztens Dragon Age 2 gespielt und fand es klasse.
Das Spiel sollte eine gute Story haben, trotzdem eine Open World, aber nicht so frei wie Oblivion, wo man sofort von der HQ abweicht.
Die Grafik sollte ok sein, leider ist mein Laptop schlecht, Spiele wie Risen oder Gothic 3 laufen nur auf normal flüssig, manche Spiele laufen aber auch flüssig.

Das Spiel sollte außerdem mittelalterlich sein, also ein paar Städte, wo man handeln kann, Burgen etc. Orks usw. darf es schon geben, aber sollte nicht unbedingt übertrieben sein zB(töte den Skelettherrscher der Finsternis) sowas finde ich nicht sehr aufregend, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine ^.^

Spiele wie Diablo Baldurs Gate und Neverwinter Nights gefallen mir wegen der Perspektive nicht. Gothic 4 wäre die perfekte Atmossphäre, läuft aber keinsterweise flüssig(mir egal wie eure Meinungen sind, aber in der Demo wurde das ganz schick dargestellt[keine Diskussion anfangen!])


Hier mal die Spiele die ich schon gespielt habe, bzw schon kenne:

Dragon Age Origins, Dragon Age 2, Gothic 1-4, Baldurs Gate 1-2, Diablo 1-2, Dungeon Siege, The Bards Tale, Thief, Neverwinter Nights 1-2, Two Worlds 1-2, The Witcher, Risen, Oblivion/Morrorwind, Mount and Blade,+ Warband, Sacred 1+2, Dark Messiah

ja das war so das grobe, die spiele sollten also eine sicht wie dragon age 2 haben 3d person ähnlich, ego perspektive wie in oblivion ist auch akzeptabel.

Falls es euch interessiert, dass hier ist mein Laptop:Acer Extensa 5635ZG, Geforce G105M(das schlechte dran..), 3 GB Ram, 250 Speicherplatz, Intel Core 2 Duo 2,2 GHz


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2011)

The Witcher 2 wäre da so ein Kandidat, aber mit ner Gforce 105m ? Das wird sicher schwer... Mich wundert, dass Risen auf "normal" noch gut lief ^^

So was wie Drekansang wäre wohl eher nix für Dich? Da hat man ne Gruppe, eher wie bei Neverwinternights 2. 

Ansonsten scheinst Du so gut wie alles schon zu kennen. Vielleich noch so was wie Divinity II... Divinity II: Ego Draconis: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. Juni 2011)

Ich würd ja Nehrim empfehlen:
Nehrim: Die geniale Total Conversion von Oblivion im PC Games-Test

Aber durch die Grafischen Verbesserungen ist es schon sehr Hardwarehungrig


----------



## ThaKlingla (26. Juni 2011)

habe ich schon  läuft eingigermaßen, und divinity II hab ich vergessen ^^ das kenn ich auch schon.


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht Fable The Lost Chapters?
Fable: The Lost Chapters: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## ThaKlingla (27. Juni 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Vielleicht Fable The Lost Chapters?
> Fable: The Lost Chapters: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


 
Hab ich vergessen, die Fable Teile 1 und 3 habe ich auch schon.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. Juni 2011)

Alter Vater - da bleibt nicht mehr viel halbwegs aktuelles übrig 

Was ist mit* Fallaut 3 & New Vegas*?
Allerdings auch eher Hardwarehungrig und nicht "Mittelalter" aber meiner Meinung nach extrem gut.

Oder *Planescape Torment* !
SEEEEHR Textlastig und tiefgründig - aber für vielle Profis das beste RPG aller Zeiten.

Und falls du die auch schon durch hast --> steig mal auf ein anderes Genre um - nur solange bis es RPG-Nachschub gibt


----------



## springenderBusch (27. Juni 2011)

Tach Post !

Da fällt mir noch ARX FATALIS ein. Reines Mittelalter, komplett unter der Erde aber ebend aus der Ichperspektive.
Oder im weitesten Sinne noch Jade Empire welches im mittelalterlichen China spielt.
Zu Sacred 2 gibt es das Addon " Fire and Ice ", Dungeon Siege  den 2. und 3. Teil.
Vielleicht noch Silverfall mit Addon.
Ansonsten solltest du dich wohl auf noch ältere Spiele konzentrieren oder artverwandte Genres anspielen da du wirklich faßt alles spielenswerte ( mit deinen Eingrenzungen ) der letzten Jahre schon kennst.
Minimal artverwandt aber hauptsächlich Actionadventure wäre noch Knights of the Temple 2 welches mir persönlich mehr Spaß gemacht hat als es die Metacritic vermuten läßt. Oder du wartest darauf bis das aktuelle Kalypsospiel (irgendwas mit Tempelrittern) als Budget erscheint.
Erweitere deine Eingrenzungen, sonst entgehen dir ein paar gute Spiele im erweiterten Rollenspielsektor.

Hand zum Gruß


----------



## Vordack (27. Juni 2011)

LOL

Arx Fatalis war auch mein erster Gedanke. Hat echt Laune gemacht 

Alpha Protocoll ist zuwar kein "Rollenspiel" in dem Sinne, man hat aber Talente (wie in Deus Ex) und es gibt wenige Spiele bei dem man so einen Einfluss auf die Handlung nehmen kann (gibt sogar unterscheidliche Enden mit anderen Endgegenern) und so unterschiedlich spielen kann (Rambo oder Schleicher...)


----------



## JCFR (27. Juni 2011)

Mann! Spielst DAO magst  aber nicht BG2? Den König des RPG? 
Das ist doch das beste RPG aller Zeiten!
Ja, die Grafik ist mist und es ist alles andere als einfach, aber dafür hat's die Besten NPCs (DAO kann da um längen nicht mithalten)
und eine grandiose Story mit taktisch anspruchsvollen Kämpfen. 
Es ist das Einzige SPiel, das ich 25 mal durchgespielt habe um wirklich alles zu entdecken, was es zu entdecken gibt. 

Ansonsten hast du schon so ziemlich alles abgegrast. Drakensang wäre vielleicht noch 'ne möglichkeit. Oder vielleicht auch Spellforce (auch wenn's ein Strategie-RPG mix ist). Zuletzt kann ich noch FF7 u. FF8 empfehlen und wenn du ganz verzweifelt bist die Icewind Dale serie. 
Sonst bleibt mmir nur zu sagen: erweitere deinen Hotizont!


----------



## Vordack (27. Juni 2011)

JCFR schrieb:


> Mann! Spielst DAO magst  aber nicht BG2? Den König des RPG?
> Das ist doch das beste RPG aller Zeiten!
> Ja, die Grafik ist mist und es ist alles andere als einfach, aber dafür hat's die Besten NPCs (DAO kann da um längen nicht mithalten)
> und eine grandiose Story mit taktisch anspruchsvollen Kämpfen.
> ...



Hmm, mir ist klar dass BG2 sooo toll sein soll und ich bin auch Bioware-Fan^^ Allerdings, als ich BG2 ein paar Jahre nachdem es draussen war mal angespielt habe (ca. 6 Stunden) hat es mich nach ner Weile auch nicht mehr gereizt. Ich verstehe es auch nicht da es ja sooo toll sein sollte, aber so war es halt. Und ich hab von Ultima 2 über Wasteland bis hin zu Bards Tale 1 und Wizardry 6 oder Might & Magic 3 schon die meissten der damaligen gespielt und für gut befunden. War wohl '"zu" Storylastig für mich damals^^


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Juni 2011)

Mir würde noch Dungeon Lords einfallen, dass fällt aber mehr unter deine genannte Kategorie 'töte den Skelettherrscher der Finsternis'.
Dungeon Lords: Pc: D. W. Bradley: Amazon.de: Games
Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass du es schon gespielt hast, weiß auch nicht warum. 

PS: Für ein neues Spiel in der Qualität und Komplexität eines Baldurs Gate 2 - Schatten von Amn, wäre ich auch bereit das zehnfache des üblichen Preises von PC-Spielen zu bezahlen.


----------



## ThaKlingla (27. Juni 2011)

Fallout 3 Kenne ich schon. Also Scape Torment, davon hab ich schon gehört, werde es mir aber mal anschauen. Arx Fatalis und Alpha Protocoll wären mir neu. Drakensang kenne ich auch schon. Mit Sacred 2 habe ich meine Probleme mit dem dem Installieren hmm. Dungeon Lords sagt mir nix, aber ich schau es mir lieber mal an.
Icewind Dale hat mir nicht gefallen ^.^
Danke aber für die genannten Titel-


----------



## ThaKlingla (27. Juni 2011)

Arx Fatalis und Dungeon Lords werde ich mir vll die Demo mal laden, falls es eine gibt, Alpha Protocoll und Scape TOrment sprechen mich jetzt nicht so an.


----------



## ThaKlingla (27. Juni 2011)

ThaKlingla schrieb:


> Fallout 3 Kenne ich schon. Also Scape Torment, davon hab ich schon gehört, werde es mir aber mal anschauen. Arx Fatalis und Alpha Protocoll wären mir neu. Drakensang kenne ich auch schon. Mit Sacred 2 habe ich meine Probleme mit dem dem Installieren hmm. Dungeon Lords sagt mir nix, aber ich schau es mir lieber mal an.
> Icewind Dale hat mir nicht gefallen ^.^
> Danke aber für die genannten Titel-


 
Arx Fatalis soll auf Win7 streiken  Dann bleibt nurnoch Dungeon Lords.


----------



## Vordack (27. Juni 2011)

ThaKlingla schrieb:


> Arx Fatalis soll auf Win7 streiken  Dann bleibt nurnoch Dungeon Lords.


 
Stimmt nicht ganz: Windows 7 compatible? - Arx Fatalis - Forum - - GOG.com


----------



## springenderBusch (27. Juni 2011)

Tach Post !
Na Gott sei Dank hab ich noch WinXP.
Wie JCFR schrieb würde ich ebenfalls auch Spellforce empfehlen. Aber nur den ersten Teil. Ist eigentlich ein Rollenspiel mit Strategiepart.
Nicht von der Strategie abschrecken lassen, ist wunderbar eingearbeitet und auf einigen Inseln, die eigentlich für Strategie vorgesehen waren habe ich es trotzdem nur mit dem Hauptcharakter als Rollenspiel durchgespielt. Das Ding ist in meinen Augen ein Klassiker, noch dazu aus deutschen Landen.
Hand zum Gruß


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juni 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz: Windows 7 compatible? - Arx Fatalis - Forum - - GOG.com


 Das müsste auf jeden Fall unter Win 7 laufen, denn das Spiel erhält ja immer noch Patch-Support. Der letzte Patch kam doch sogar erst im Januar diesen Jahres raus.
Und da heißt es im aktuellen Patch 1.21 auch:

Improved overall game stability under Microsoft Windows Vista & Windows 7.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2011)

Wie gesagt: Witcher 2 ist halbwegs OpenWorld, aber vlt. ist das zu anfordernd für die Graka - vlt findest Du dazu ja Infos?


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Juni 2011)

Okay, damit habe ich jetzt nicht gerechnet.

Ich sollte aber fairerweise noch erwähnen, dass ich möglicherweise einen Plot-Stop hatte. Konnte den aber nirgendwo im Netz finden, dafür andere. Habe das Spielen bis dahin aber keinesfalls bereut.
Und am besten keine Spielstände während dem Spielen löschen.

Dungeon Lords Demo
Demo Versions: Dungeon Lords Demo - Demo Movie Patch Download Section - GamersHell.com

Arx Fatalis Demo
Arx Fatalis: Demo (deutsch) [Demos] | 4players.de (PC, XBox, 360, Playstation2, Playstation3, GameCube, Wii, PSP, Nintdendo DS)

Es gibt noch ein 3rd Person RPG geht aber mehr in Richtung Action. Mir fällt der Name momentan nicht ein, wurde aber hier im Forum, ich glaube vor ca. 1 Monat(?), in diesem Sammelthread für gesuchte Rollenspiele empfohlen.


----------



## JCFR (30. Juni 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hmm, mir ist klar dass BG2 sooo toll sein soll  und ich bin auch Bioware-Fan^^ Allerdings, als ich BG2 ein paar Jahre  nachdem es draussen war mal angespielt habe (ca. 6 Stunden) hat es mich  nach ner Weile auch nicht mehr gereizt. Ich verstehe es auch nicht da es  ja sooo toll sein sollte, aber so war es halt. Und ich hab von Ultima 2  über Wasteland bis hin zu Bards Tale 1 und Wizardry 6 oder Might &  Magic 3 schon die meissten der damaligen gespielt und für gut befunden.  War wohl '"zu" Storylastig für mich damals^^


 
Ist halt so 'ne Sache. Manchmal entwickelt sich der Geschmack einfach weiter - das kann ich verstehen. 
Mir geht's bei RPGs vor ALlem um Story, Atmosphäre und Charakterdesign und in alldem empfand und empfinde ich noch heute BG2 als das Beste. Klar, das da etwas Nostalgie mit im SPiel ist. 
Aber bisher hatte ich noch bei keinem anderem RPG eine so lebendig wirkende GRuppe aus NPCs gesehen, die mir im Laufe der Zeit richtig ans Herz wuchsen. 
Das schafft ein Dragon Age heute nicht und auch ein Mass Effect kommt nicht ganz an diese Qualität heran.


----------

